# AntiVir automatische Interneteinwahl



## youngProgrammer (25. August 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Nach einem Total-Crash von Windows XP musste ich das Betriebssystem neu installieren. Natürlich  waren Antiviren-Programm (Antivir) und Firewall (Zone Alarm) die ersten Programme, die ich installiert habe, damit ich für die nächste Interneteinwahl gut geschützt bin.

Nun aber das Problem: Der AntiVir-Guard scheint sich automatisch ins Internet einzuwählen, auch wenn ich  eigentlich gar keine Verbindung von mir aus hergestellt habe. ZoneAlarm zeigt dementsprechend andauernd Datenverkehr an - vor dem Windows-Crash war das nicht so. 

Vielleicht hilft eucht ja diese Info weiter: Vor dem Crash war  die Standardverbindung noch DFÜ (T-Online), jetzt zeigt Windows sie als  zweite LAN-Verbindung mit "PPP over ISDN" an. Wie komme ich denn wieder an die DFÜ-Verbindung, falls das das Problem mit AntiVir löst?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## kasper (25. August 2004)

Das liegt an Antivir. Seit ein paar Version ist es schon so.


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Also eigentlich ist nur der Verbindungsname anders. PPP over ISDN ist einfach das Protokoll, eine DFÜ-Verbindung baut er weiterhin auf, wie die heisst ist egal. Gibts im AntiVir keine Funktion um den automatischen Verbindungsaufbau abzuschalten? Such mal danach. Ich glaub es gibt auch irgendwo im Windows eine Einstellung dafür, kann ich dir aber jetzt nicht genau sagen, verwende DSL mit Router...


----------



## youngProgrammer (26. August 2004)

Es gibt unter "Einstellungen->Internet Updater" die Möglichkeit einzustellen, über welche Verbindung sich AntiVir einwählt. Allerdings ist dort keine Option, um das generell zu stoppen. 

Außerdem nehme ich an, dass das sowieso nur  für den Fall ist, dass man AntiVir updaten will. Natürlich kann es aber auch der Update-Dienst sein, der sich andauernd einwählt - wäre wohl fast die logischste Antwort.


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Irgendwo musst du doch einstellen können wann und wie oft der automatisch updatet....da kann man das doch abschalten. Meiner machts nicht von alleine, noch nie...


----------



## youngProgrammer (1. September 2004)

Leider sieht das nicht so aus.

Ich habe alle möglichen Einstellungen durchforstet und nichts vergleichbares gefunden. 

Der AntiVir-Guard - oder genauer gesagt, das "AntiVir  Guard Control Program", so wie es Zone Alarm anzeigt - wählt sich anscheinend auch noch ins Internet ein, wenn  ich ihm den Internetzugriff komplett verweigert habe.

Nur ein manuelles deaktivieren von AntiVir hilft - aber das ist keine Lösung, weil ich dann auf den automatischen Virenscan verzichten müsste,  womit ich mich sehr unsicher fühlen würde...


----------



## zinion (6. September 2004)

Versuch folgendes:

Hauptprogramm starten -> Optionen -> Konfigurationsmenü -> Internet Updater

Den Haken weg bei automatische Internetupdates zulassen



Dann bei der Verbindung versuch als erstes Aufbau durch Windows, dann sollte er das eigentlich nicht mehr machen, außer irgend ein anderes Programm oder dein Windows sorgt für eine automatische Einwahl wenn ein Prog fragt.

Ansonsten versuch doch einfach mal eine Verbindung anzulegen in die du keine Nummer schreibst und wähl die im AntiVir. Dann kann es allerdings sein, daß er meckert wenn er sich einwählen will, ausprobieren. 

Also eigentlich sollte es schon reichen wenn du ganz unten den Haken wegmachst...


----------



## youngProgrammer (6. September 2004)

Okay, ich habe  ZoneAlarm jetzt auf Version 5.1.025.000 geupdatet.

Und siehe da: Es scheint kein ungewünschter Zugriff mehr ins Internet zu kommen und schon gar nicht mehr von AntiVir.

Allerdings verwirrt mich das ein bisschen. Die ganze Zeit lag das Problem bei ZoneAlarm und nicht bei AntiVir   

Naja, Hautpsache es klappt jetzt...

Trotzdem danke für eure Tipps!


----------

